# Spiele per Post-Ident



## DarthLAX (20. August 2011)

Hallo,

sagt mal:

Habt ihr auch solche probleme mit den postis und ihrem paket-scanner, wegen post ident (also altersnachweiß per ausweis, wenn das paket kommt), vor allem, wenn ihr statt dem PERSO nen - gültigen (!) - REISEPASS vorzeigt und die es immer net hinbekommen, ihr gerät um zu stellen bzw. das nicht eingetippt kriegen?

Hab das nämlich ständig (laufe halt net immer mit Perso in der Hosentasche rum und statt zu suchen (das mir der posti dann doch noch weg fährt, weil er denkt ich sei nicht da) meist nehme ich dann halt ab und an den Reisepass) und die Post interessiert es nicht die Bohne (hab mich schon in ner Filiale beschwert, wo ich meine pakete dann abholen muss, wenn die die wieder mit nehmen, weil das ja nicht geht und so 

ach ja, noch eine Frage:

Wisst ihr, ob man sich bei denen beschweren kann bzw. ob die dafür ne mail addy haben oder sowas?

mfg LAX
ps: hätte mich eigentlich gefreut heute crysis: warhead nach zu holen (hab mir ne billige value edition bei amazon geholt), weil ich das noch net hatte, aber nein, wieder probleme (obwohl anderer posti, weil kollege im urlaub...


----------



## Veriquitas (20. August 2011)

Tja dann nimm doch einfach deinen Perso...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. August 2011)

Die logische konsequnz, PERSO iN DER BRIEFTASCHE.Problem solved


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Die logische konsequnz, PERSO iN DER BRIEFTASCHE.Problem solved



Wenn man was bestellt weiß man ja das man den Perso braucht, und man kann ihn dann ja schon griffgünstig positionieren


----------



## Jimini (21. August 2011)

Amazon.de Hilfe: Filme und PC- & Videospiele ohne Jugendfreigabe


> Die Übergabe der Sendung erfolgt ausschließlich *eigenhändig*. Das heißt, der Empfänger muss persönlich anwesend sein, um die Lieferung entgegenzunehmen. Dabei werden Identität und Volljährigkeit des Empfängers überprüft. Hierzu ist die Vorlage eines *gültigen Personalausweises oder Reisepasses* notwendig. Die Vorlage eines Führerscheins ist zur Aushändigung der Sendung *nicht* ausreichend.



Wenn der Zusteller den Reisepass nicht akzeptiert, würde ich mich beim Kundendienst des entsprechenden Versandunternehmens beschweren. Oder du sorgst dafür, einen gültigen Perso griffbereit zu haben, was ohnehin empfehlenswert wäre, da du seit Beginn deines 16. Lebensjahrs ausweispflichtig bist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. August 2011)

Man muss einen Perso immer dabei haben, wird zwar nicht bestraft bei nicht vorhandensein. Man muss aber dann den perso direkt holen gehen.
bei pOlizei kontrollen immer so. Und deswegenist perso in DE pflicht dabeio zu haben bzw führerschein.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Es gibt in D keine Pflicht, nen Ausweis bei sich zu haben, sonderlich lediglich ab 16 eine Pflicht, überhaupt einen zu besitzen. Aber es ist halt mit gesundem Menschenverstand einfach unsinnig, KEINE Art von Ausweis bei sich zu führen. Wenn man sich nämlich dann halt doch ausweisen soll und das nicht kann, sitzt man erstmal dumm da. Schlimmstenfalls: falls die Polizei die Personalien verifizieren muss, wird das ganze einfach völlig unnötig in die Länge gezogen, weil man jemanden finden muss, der den Ausweis holt. Auf der anderen Seite: irgendeinen Nachteil, den Ausweis dabei zu haben, gibt es nicht - daher versteh ich nicht, warum man den Ausweis nicht mitnimmt. Allein schon falls ein Unfall passiert: das wäre ein schlimmer Gedanke, wenn Verwandte/Freunde erstmal nichts davon erfahren, nur weil man den Ausweis nicht dabei hatte. 


@Topic: was ich nicht verstehe: wieso ist der Ausweis oft nicht greifbar, der Reisepass aber griffbereit? ^^


----------



## Hideout (22. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Topic: was ich nicht verstehe: wieso ist der Ausweis oft nicht greifbar, der Reisepass aber griffbereit? ^^



Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt. Du hast den Perso so gut wie nie dabei aber deinen Reisepass? 
Oder du hast den Reisepass nur griffbereit zu Hause und nimmst den wenn du weißt das du dich ausweisen musst? Dann kannst du doch deinen Perso griffbereit halten. Wenn dir der Perso zu groß ist (wobei der Reisepass ja noch größer ist) würde ich dir vorschlagen einen neuen zu holen, die sind jetzt so klein wie eine EC-Karte.

Aber OK, zur Frage: Kenne keine E-Mail wo man sich beschweren kann, aber wenn du zu einer Post-Filiale gehst dann geben die dir eine Nummer mit wo du anrufen und dich beschweren kannst. 
Hatte da auch mal was mit einem witzigen Paketzusteller der meinte die Pakete nicht abliefern zu müssen obwohl ich zu Hause war.


----------



## DarthLAX (22. August 2011)

hm...

normal habe ich den perso eh da (und ja ich habe den im geldbeutel) - nur:

dieser lag bei nem freund bei dem ich nen tag vorher war (hab ihn aus der tasche genommen, weil er mich gestört hat, genau wie das handy (nur: mein SII habe ich wieder mit genommen - den geldbeutel aber nicht))

und:

auch der REISEPASS zählt als AUSWEIS d.h. er muss eigentlich akzeptiert werden (und eigentlich kann der scanner der postis das auch - nur kriegen die es nie hin)

mfg LAX
ps: auch die polizei akzeptiert den Reisepass wenn man sich ausweisen muss und nix anderes zur hand hat  - mit dem reisepass kommt man z.B. auch in die disko (genau wie mit nem führerschein) da beides ausweisdokumente sind (wobei bei ner personenkontrolle halt reisepass oder perso gewünscht sind)


----------



## Jimini (22. August 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> auch die polizei akzeptiert den Reisepass wenn man sich ausweisen muss und nix anderes zur hand hat  - mit dem reisepass kommt man z.B. auch in die disko (genau wie mit nem führerschein) da beides ausweisdokumente sind (wobei bei ner personenkontrolle halt reisepass oder perso gewünscht sind)


 
Allerdings wird beim Post-Ident-Verfahren der Führerschein nicht akzeptiert.

MfG Jimini


----------

